# air compressor on while auto heat



## paul1200 (Dec 18, 2012)

I noticed water coming from under the maxima found out air compressor on and low side pressure hose cold and condensation coming from it. It seems the air compressor is on when the auto heat is on, and when I use the air conditioner it never gets very cood only at high rate of constant speed like on freeway. evac and filled to spec even replaced condensor. Question do you think it is climate control or bad sensors .


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Water inside is usually an indication of a clogged evaporator drain. Spraying compressed air or using a pipe-cleaner up through the drain can help unclog it. As far as the AC not getting cold, the fact that it is making a lot of condensation and the low side pipe is cold is a good sign that the air conditioning is working efficiently. If the inside of the vehicle is not getting cold, you would have to look at the operation of the door modes and HVAC control head. You should located a service manual for your vehicle as it will describe the self-diagnostic functions and testing procedure of the auto climate control system. SInce you didn't provide us with a model year, there's not a whole lot more I can help you with in that aspect.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

if you have it in either of the defrost positions then the compressor will come on, helps to prevent fogging of the windshield.


----------

